# Acana??



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

I have a 10 week old female right now and i am feeding her ACANA chicken. ACANA doesnt make 'Large breed puppy' formulas in store so the guy that works at the store with all the 'champion' foods told me that acana would be the best choice because it wont make the pup grow too fast, and that was my biggest concern. BUT, i now found that it is rich in protein, and i heard a lot of protein is what boosts puppies growth... Is that true??? 

Did or Does any one feed their puppy ACANA ?
What were the results?


(I fed my Male gsd puppy fromula Royal canin and it boosted his growth WAY too fast, and while more than half is genetics, he now has Dysplasia and that the BIGGGEESSSTTT thing i want to avoid with this pup ) 

Thanks every one in advance!! =]


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Acana does have large breed puppy...

http://acana.com/products/puppy-large-breed


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Acana does have large breed puppy...
> 
> Puppy Large Breed | Acana



I know, but i said in Store... well if it is sold in store, its not anywhere around me!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Anything outside of the Acana grain-free formulas or their three newly introduced Acana Singles are exclusive to Canada, is why. They contain Milk Thistle, which is not approved here in America as a food additive. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's why Acana's regular formulas haven't made it stateside.
I personally never fed Discoe puppy food, large breed or otherwise, and you've seen her...lol. Hasn't seemed to be to her detriment at all. She was started on adult food, and switched to Acana's grain-free formulas at around 6 months of age. Growth was even and normal, no pano, even. Her hips are OFA-Excellent, and she is of a decent build and amazing health. 

I don't think the Acana that you're feeding is all that rich in protein. There is no fact sheet for the Chicken and Burbank Potato formula, but the one for the Lamb and Apple says it is 26%, so I'd be legit surprised if the chicken was any higher than that. I don't see anything wrong with that food, personally. I'd likely have made the same recommendation


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I switched my puppy onto Acan Pacifica, which is an all life stages food, and she's doing well on it!


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

Acana - Wild Prairie here for 2.5 months now (my pup is now 6 months) and he's been doing really well on it. No intentions on changing anytime soon.


----------

